

100 Days of Android - alexhendershott

Hi everyone. My name is Alex. I wanted to share with you a side project I have going on right now called 100 Days of Android. I am an interactive and visual designer and finally decided that I want to learn to program.<p>The website is http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.100daysofandroid.com.<p>My goal going into this was to simply see what I could learn in a 100 day time span with roughly 2 hours of learning per day. I did 0 research, and simply started with a Google search, &quot;how to learn Android.&quot;<p>At any rate, I&#x27;d love it if some of you followed along. I am hoping that this turns into a mini guide of sorts when I am done that will help future people, or inspire others to just do it.<p>That&#x27;s all. If anyone has ideas of really simple apps they would like make, feel free to let me know. By the end of this I am hoping I can tackle some of them. :)
======
mcintyre1994
Definitely interested! Can you follow a tumblr blog with RSS or something?
Alternatively if I make a tumblr to follow you, anyone else you'd recommend
following?

Edit: Feedly handles it great, tumblr question stands though if anyone has any
ideas :)

------
valis
Looks like fun. Don't break the chain!

~~~
alexhendershott
No way! :)

------
hhua_
Followed

------
theneelpatel
i will join you.

~~~
S4M
Following Alex as well.

